# A suitable algae eater



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I am planing to breed my bettas again but my tanks keep growing algae.Is there any algae eating fish or invertebrates that can eat algae without harming the fry?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Fabian said:


> I am planing to breed my bettas again but my tanks keep growing algae.Is there any algae eating fish or invertebrates that can eat algae without harming the fry?


Sure there are, Shrimp would be my choice in smaller tanks along with snails.
Algae is most often result of too much light both in duration, and intensity.
Problem with using live creatures is once algae is gone, creatures often slowly starve.
If you have sufficient plant mass that is thriving,,then algae has harder time surviving, but too much light will encourage it .


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I only breed my bettas outside so maybe it is the sunlight causing the problem.
Thanks.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Fabian said:


> I only breed my bettas outside so maybe it is the sunlight causing the problem.
> Thanks.


Might try some mesh screen over tanks ,or move them to location that see's less sunlight ?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

nerite snails? they can and will espcape, though.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

The only things I can think of are some species of shrimps and a snail.

Be warned though algae eaters do not eat all kinds of algae, so you'll be left with some algae regardless.

But I would recommend snails, because most shrimps are omnivores and will eat fry, so grab a couple Nerite snails, they don't grow too big or can breed in freshwater.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I've heard that with more than one nerite that they won't get enough algae.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

My lfs do not sell snails.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Try finding some duckweed or water lettuce.. It should block a lot of sunlight from algae.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, floating plants will block light and provide an anchor for bubble nests.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

:thankyou:


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I usually see people using snails - I have yet to see shrimps. (I hate snails though... they are too poopie)


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Ponds snails and nerite snails don't poop as much. But they still poop a lot! lol


----------

